# Controller for 10 amp power supply



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Guys,

I have a Crest 10 amp power supply I used to use with my Aristo trackside TE. Since I have gone to the REVO system, but still have a lot of locomotives that will not be converted, I need a recommendation for a controller that I can hook up to this power supply. Essentially, I think all I really need is the potentionmeter to control the 0-18 volts and a polarity switch. 

I have a Bachmann controller that does this (the transformer is in the plug attached to the wall). Seems simple. It is rated for 1 amp, so I don't think it would be appropriate for the Crest 10 Amp supply. 

Suggestions? I know aristo makes a controller that converts power to PWC, that's not what I want. 

Mark


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Mark, I remember trying to find something like this before I went to DCC. I was amazed at how hard it was to find. Maybe if you 're someone who understands electronics or are an EE (I'm emphatically neither), it's a no-brainer, but all I could find were controllers with a pulsed output. I assume the problem is the amperage.


You'd think a big honking wire wound rhoestat would work. Probably there'd be some heat.


Anyway, wish I cold help. All I can say is when I was trying to do exactly as you describe, I got nowhere


I just did a search for "10 amp rheostat" and found this:

http://www.cyber-bridge-marine.com/...LDIM-ROT10 

There's a 15 amp rheostat listed here for cheap but I have no idea if ti would actually work

http://www.apexelectronic.com/potentiometers.htm


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike. For now, I have hooked up the old TE and that might work OK for a while. It is hard for Luke to understand how to run it, though. His Percy train should be here today, so maybe I'll steal the controller out of that set...


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

So I stopped at a train shop in Lebanon PA where they actually had the aristo 10 amp controller for internet prices. So I bought one, and just hooked it up. That's going to do fine for the holidays. I just won't use my LGB mogul or Mikado.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

In the past I have used the Aristocraft 10 amp ultima and an LGB 5 amp throttle. It worked just fine. I run all LGB equipment. The LGB five amp throttle will take AC or DC input.


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Go ahead and use the revo reciever with the adaptor board :Trackpower +/- to ELITE +/- and MOTOR +/- to the rail! Works the same like the TE ! 

manfred Diel


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Except it's nowhere near 10 amp capacity! 

Kind of like saying yugo is like ferrari, as long as you stay under 50 mph and don't go around corners or try to brake too hard. 

;-) 

Greg


----------

